
Building a Cognitive App with IBM Watson Concept Insights - liviosoares
http://www.primaryobjects.com/2016/02/01/ibm-watson-building-a-cognitive-app/
======
mmf
Finally a post on Concept Insights :)

I work on this project, feel free to ask anything.

